# Pokemon best wishes



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd really hate to admit it, but I do actually like the new season.
What are your takes on it?


Also thank god they got rid of the annoying trends, now if only they can either get rid of team rocket or actually make them a threat.
Also mjimaru grew on me, which I honestly did not see coming.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 24, 2010)

I take it you're talking about the un-4kiddified version of SLV?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I take it you're talking about the un-4kiddified version of SLV?


 


CannonFodder said:


> I'd really hate to admit it, but I do actually like *the new season.*


 
Personally I'm trying to keep myself spoiler free for the new Pokemon, until it's out in english.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I take it you're talking about the un-4kiddified version of SLV?


 Pretty much, the new season won't be dubbed by 4kids luckily.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 24, 2010)

Mijumaru's awesome. I also like the way Kibago pops out of Iris' hair. :3

The new opening is great because I don't have to wait for a game to see the new PKMN in 3D.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Mijumaru's awesome. I also like the way Kibago pops out of Iris' hair. :3
> 
> The new opening is great because I don't have to wait for a game to see the new PKMN in 3D.


 Hey is it just me or does this seem like a relaunch of the series or something?
If they fuck up the dubbing of this season, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Ben (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised anyone here would still bother with PokÃ©mon, when it's in its 14th season, especially someone not in their teens anymore. I don't know, every series just follows the same pattern of Ash getting all the badges, getting to the league, and losing at the end. I'm going to guess this will be the Black and White saga will be the last series, because it will just be absurd after this point (hell, it already is).


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm going to guess this will be the Black and White saga will be the last series, because it will just be absurd after this point (hell, it already is).


Considering that Black and White sold over 2.6 million copies in two days, I don't think it's going anywhere.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Considering that Black and White sold over 2.6 million copies in two days, I don't think it's going anywhere.


 At least with series it seems like they are making a reboot of the series and I don't have to fucking nosepass ever again.


----------



## Cam (Sep 25, 2010)

I still remember when pokemon was cool in like 1st grade

Growing up is gay


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 25, 2010)

I keep hearing people saying the first episode states Satoshi/Ash is still 10. I think they must've misinterpreted something...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I keep hearing people saying the first episode states Satoshi/Ash is still 10. I think they must've misinterpreted something...


Why wouldn't he still be 10? If he aged, he'd be a young adult by now, and wouldn't really be relatable to the main demographic that watches the show. Besides, most cartoons don't age their characters. 


CannonFodder said:


> At least with series it seems like they are making a reboot of the series and I don't have to fucking nosepass ever again.


I'm sure you'll see older Pokemon. I mean they kept Meowth and Pikachu, didn't they?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 25, 2010)

I miss Misty :/


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I miss Misty :/


I used to miss her... but I think it's good we don't see her anymore. She left before she got stale, which is great.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm sure you'll see older Pokemon. I mean they kept Meowth and Pikachu, didn't they?


 I sure to fucking god hope they don't bring back the stupid looking pokemon.

Here comes hermes*mijimaru* limboing right out of retirement and into my heart, go to hell barbado slim*pikachu*.
:V


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I used to miss her... but I think it's good we don't see her anymore. She left before she got stale, which is great.


 
She's still one the coolest chicks to ever accompany that fucktard Ash.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2010)

I liked Dawn... She was sweet, and had a nice character design and theme. I didn't like May, but I think that's mostly due to a combination of me not playing the 3rd gen games, her replacing Misty, and her annoying little brother.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 27, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm kind of surprised anyone here would still bother with PokÃ©mon, when it's in its 14th season, especially someone not in their teens anymore. I don't know, every series just follows the same pattern of Ash getting all the badges, getting to the league, and losing at the end. I'm going to guess this will be the Black and White saga will be the last series, because it will just be absurd after this point (hell, it already is).


 http://www.awkwardzombie.com/comic1-032910.php I am just gonna leave that here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2010)

skittle said:


> http://www.awkwardzombie.com/comic1-032910.php I am just gonna leave that here.


 You know that's a good point.
Nerds go to college, football jocks either never got picked for the college team or are flipping burgers.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I liked Dawn... She was sweet, and had a nice character design and theme. I didn't like May, but I think that's mostly due to a combination of me not playing the 3rd gen games, her replacing Misty, and her annoying little brother.


 
Yeah, but she increased the length of the seasons with all her damn contests. Even may was _kinda_ like Misty. :/


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Yeah, but she increased the length of the seasons with all her damn contests. Even may was _kinda_ like Misty. :/


I liked her contests. Nice eye candy. Also provides a breath of fresh air from Ash being in th spotlight all the time. I'd say the biggest problem is the amount of fillers. I can't see a good reason for doing that... They could have made a Sinnoh Battle Frontier season instead.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I liked her contests. Nice eye candy. Also provides a breath of fresh air from Ash being in th spotlight all the time. I'd say the biggest problem is the amount of fillers. I can't see a good reason for doing that... They could have made a Sinnoh Battle Frontier season instead.


 
They also stretch an event for three episodes. ugh.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 27, 2010)

I want to watch it but I haven't gone on youtube to watch them yet, the name.....that could use some work though. <_<


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm still waiting until the series grows up and Team Rocket becomes a _real _terrorist organisation.

THEN I'll take an interest again.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 27, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I'm still waiting until the series grows up and Team Rocket becomes a _real _terrorist organisation.
> 
> THEN I'll take an interest again.


 

They WERE.... until til those three ran them bankrupt >____>



Pokemon: Apokelypse (or something like that) :3


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I'm still waiting until the series grows up and Team Rocket becomes a _real _terrorist organisation.
> 
> THEN I'll take an interest again.


They were pretty awesome in the second episode of BW.


----------

